# breaks



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

I just got brand new front brakes and roters, now the mechanic whom did the work(warrenty out and wouldnt use dealer for brakes anyways) says that new cars are made with thiner roters with theory in mind that when your breaks go, the roters go, so both get freshly replaced. Now i did see the old roters and they did have visable lines in them from the break pads rubbing on them, however my break pads had about another 4,000 miles to go. Now does this make any sense to anyone??? Has anyone had to replace both their breaks and roters within the 2 yr mark of owning their car????
Also just a little history of mechanic, has been in family for over 20 yrs. Also been good. Never had a problem but I just cant see how a manufacturer would make cheesy roters. OOOH and for the note, I had NO choice on how much $$ i Wanted to end up spending.Said these cars call for top of line roters. No arguement there, want top of line products. Final bill $295.00.
Any one agree with that or disagree???


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If they were warped, there is a minimum thickness that Nissan recommends the rotor be after they are turned. The nissan service guys can give you the minimum thickness numbers.

Unless the rotors where REALLY warped, I doubt they needed replacing. What did you get charged for the rotors? You can get BREMBO cross drilled front rotors for about $110.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

We very rarly replace rotors unless there fried. You would have to ride your
brakes really hard, or burn through alot of pads to have to have your rotors
replaced. Do you live on a mountain?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Hardcore said:


> We very rarly replace rotors unless there fried. You would have to ride your
> brakes really hard, or burn through alot of pads to have to have your rotors
> replaced. Do you live on a mountain?




I live in boston mass. What im saying is this. I drive a 5 speed so i HARDLY break as much as you would in an automatic. The rotors had visable lines on the right side because of the metal on metal but the pads had meat on them still. The mechanic said the rotors are made thiner then older cars. I didnt have the dealership look at breaks because then it would cost more and im sure id need other services if they got their hand on it. 
HEY DID ANYONE GET THE NEW RECAL????????? i did. Got appt monday 3/29 to get fixed. This is my 3rd or 4th. SICK N TIRED


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Changing rotors and pads within 2 years...hmmm?
How many miles did you have on it? 

Judging by your comments and reading everyone
else's replies I would agree that your rotors were
warped, thus causing the uneven wear on your pads.
Did your front end shake or "shimmy" when you braked? 

Your final bill of $295 sounds about right
for a non-dealership brake repair job. Too bad your 
Mechanic friend could'nt have taken off a little 
more for you.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Changing rotors and pads within 2 years...hmmm?
> How many miles did you have on it?
> 
> Judging by your comments and reading everyone
> ...



or maybe i just needed to take a lil more off for him ????


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima25s said:


> or maybe i just needed to take a lil more off for him ????




oh, i got 38,000 original miles.....thanks guys for all your help... :kiss:


----------

